# Mason Bee questions



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, finished tubes can be stored, or whole blocks taken down and replaced.
Store the blocks in a cool, dark barn until autumn, when they are best transferred into a humid refrigerator storage. The pupa needs/expects the long summer ripening to enter the winter fully developed. The moderate conditions of a shaded barn are ideal.
However, in my region, the Mason bee flight period is short, it doesn't continue all summer, so your initial set may be your final harvest.


----------



## KrisW (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply.

Wasn't too sure if it would confuse of disrupt the females to have partial blocks removed and replaced. Or if new females would be laid in the new blocks.

Our mason bee season is usually March thru late June. But the weather severely limited the early hatching as I mentioned. 

Heres hoping


----------

